# Sony apps default to jpeg



## Low_Sky (Oct 2, 2017)

Downloader beware, Sony apps default to jpeg output.  You have to dig through the menu options to set them to raw even if your normal camera settings are for raw files.

I have been using the remote shutter app to control my a6500 with my smartphone, and it is awesome.  But it was very disappointing to find out that this shot that I worked so hard for is basically unusable because of banding in the sky.




a6500-6505404 by Low_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 5, 2017)

Hmm, I always assumed that Apps would use JPGEG.


----------



## Low_Sky (Oct 6, 2017)

Here are the options for the apps I have installed on my a6500:

Remote shutter: RAW+JPEG, JPEG
Touchless shutter: RAW, RAW+JPEG, JPEG
Time Lapse: JPEG (in still image mode)


----------

